# Need benchmark for old stuff



## E-Bear (Feb 9, 2020)

I need a recent benchmark to test my older hardware. The one under my avatar.  Thx


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 10, 2020)

for a C2D? probably 3dmark vantage, that was from that era. If you want a new benchmark, just see what the current 3dmark will let you run.


----------

